# Private reef regs



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

I found this on a website. Don't know how accurate it is. In section 3 it states the new requirements for artificial reefs. It was dated April 08 and says the new weight is 500 lbs. Hope not because that will be a little big for me for sure.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

those are the conditions that the acoe sent back to us and we modified them and sent them back to them. and back and forth they go on and on around in the politics game that drags on and on which takes so long to get anything done. what you have their is the first draft. not sure where they are at right now! nov 3 mac meeting i will ask!


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

i was told last night at the meeting that yes when the new permit is issued that those are the new rules that we will have to odey. so get out and build as many as you can before the new permit. and also come to the meeting on nov 6. to change acoe dis.


----------

